# Smoking in the rain (MES)



## southensmoker (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a MES and been using it this weekend in the rain (it is only misting).  My question is how do y'all handle the rain when smoking.  I have started to just put a bucket over the electrical control unit and let it go to town.  What you think?

Thanks


----------



## les3176 (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess as long as there's no water getting into the electricals then it should be fine,but i would watch it close.I have never smoked in the rain,all my smokers are in the garage.I'm sure someone that has smoked in the rain will be along to help ya more! Good luck


----------



## southensmoker (Jan 16, 2011)

Ya mine is also in the garage (for now), but some nights when I have to cook real late or early I have to leave the garage door open and I don't like that.  Would put it in the back yard but don't know about all the rain exposure it would get.  I have a cover for it that I could use when not using the smoker.  Hopefully the bucket (when in use) will protect it enough.


----------



## wafflestomper (Jan 19, 2011)

few weeks ago i basically just got a tarp and held it up with some pvc pipe and a rolling trashcan over the mes smoked fine cooked up 3 racks of ribs


----------



## markk (Jan 22, 2011)

I have smoked a couple of time in the rain with my MES 40 and have used a plastic bowl over the controller and haven't had any problems.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 22, 2011)

I tuck mine right up as close under the eaves as it'll go, and I have a big umbrella I can suspend over it from the gutter, for when it's coming down hard.  As long as the wind isn't blowing too hard, or all the rain right at the smoker, it does just fine. Up here, if we didn't smoke in the rain, we wouldn't get much done! The lynx serves as a wind/rain break from the side, as do the trees so that's not a worry. Gonna do a better fix one of these days, but this has done fine so far.


----------

